# Anyone use " Ultimate Bunk Boards " for Dry Launch Trailer?



## lost1317 (Jan 31, 2013)

Like title says. Has or does anyone use " Ultimate Bunk Boards " or something like that as bunks for their dry launch trailer? Just had the gel coat redone and don't want to scratch or gouge it. Seems like a good idea but would love some real world experiences. Thx!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes, I have ultimate bunks. Boat loads and unloads great with ease. I have not noticed any additional wear/scratches than that of carpeted bunks. Some may say the carpet helps traps fine sand and thus reduce scratches but I have NOT seen any damage done by the gelcoat as a result of moving to composite bunks. I get more scratches from oyster bars , sand bars, etc. More pricey than carpet, but I do not have to replace every "x" number of years.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had composite bunks on the custom trailer I had made for my aluminum skiff with super durable GatorGlide coating and the bunks wore through the coating in a few short months. I had carpet on the trailer before it and no wear. I’ll never have anything but carpet again. The composite bunks got grit between them and the hull and it was just like sandpaper. I noticed when the trailer sat in the parking lot at the ramp sand would collect on the bunks and while trailering road grime would get between the hull and bunks. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Scratches? If you aren’t scratching the hull, you aren’t poling shallow enough. No experience with ultimate bunk boards. I have carpet. Boat really just sits down on the bunks. Never really slides on and off them. Bow rides a roller and stern floats off and sets down when pulled out.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I could see where Smacks assessment is correct.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had composite bunks on the custom trailer I had made for my aluminum skiff with super durable GatorGlide coating and the bunks wore through the coating in a few short months. I had carpet on the trailer before it and no wear. I’ll never have anything but carpet again. The composite bunks got grit between them and the hull and it was just like sandpaper. I noticed when the trailer sat in the parking lot at the ramp sand would collect on the bunks and while trailering road grime would get between the hull and bunks. Just my 2 cents.


Ditto. Tried it all. Back to carpet. I do double it up for cushion. Who knows ........


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Scratches? If you aren’t scratching the hull, you aren’t poling shallow enough. No experience with ultimate bunk boards. I have carpet. Boat really just sits down on the bunks. Never really slides on and off them. Bow rides a roller and stern floats off and sets down when pulled out.


People think I’m mental for poling the Mav over shell. I think the scratches break surface tension and make my boat faster like dimples on a golf ball...


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yea come to Jax and you will break any boat bottom gelcoat in real quick.

Oyster kisses*


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Real skiffs have scars #metoo


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Real skiffs have scars #metoo


Dont we all !


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Definitely have been "touched and rubbed" by some oysters.....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> Real skiffs have scars #metoo


My hull had just been re-gelcoated when I got it...the first oyster rake down the hull was disheartening but it got easier after that!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My hull had just been re-gelcoated when I got it...the first oyster rake down the hull was disheartening but it got easier after that!


Mine definitely had some battle scars when I got her and I've put a few more in there myself. I try to touch up the worst of them once a year or so, but I don't sweat it too much. Even at her best, she's still a 17T.


----------



## lost1317 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had to have work done, tore the bottom up enough to expose the glass. Living and getting to the fish here in Jax definitely requires saying f*** it and pushing over multiple oyster bars. If you've ever fished low tides in the marsh, you understand. You can either watch fish in the back of creeks or chase them down.

As for the bunk thing, scratching is inevitable here and I don't care about the spread out scratches. The bunks hit the same spot on the hull all the time and wanted to know what would take the longest to wear through. Dry launching requires the boat to slide on them, not just sit.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My hull had just been re-gelcoated when I got it...the first oyster rake down the hull was disheartening but it got easier after that!



That sound is worse than nails on a chalk board....

I always say to myself, "Just scratch it not chip the gelcoat off"

That's what spectrum patch paste is for......


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Formica counter top scratch repair kit seamfil has tons of colors one part application. Turns to a rock hard plastic. I ve used for years (old kitchen remodeler) ive scratched back thru it but its never let go


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I run a B2. My carpet bunks made winching on almost impossible. Perhaps the roller isn't set right. Regardless i put on the glides and fantastic. Need to be a bit careful launching as the skiff will fly off if you don't ease it down. But for winching on its a dream.


----------



## jgibbs (Mar 3, 2011)

lost1317 said:


> Like title says. Has or does anyone use " Ultimate Bunk Boards " or something like that as bunks for their dry launch trailer? Just had the gel coat redone and don't want to scratch or gouge it. Seems like a good idea but would love some real world experiences. Thx!


Did you finally go with Ultimate Bunks? I've used them several years quite happily but not with a dry launch trailer. Also, my 21 likely has a tad more gel than some of the ultra light rigs. Anyway, I like the Ultras.


----------

